# Samsung P2470HD problème de résolution?



## Bob68 (5 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, 
Apres maintes recherches sur les forums, je n'ai pas trouvé la solution à mon problème. J'ai un macbook pro et un moniteur samsung P2470hd reliés par l'adpateur mini displayport/hdmi(1.3). 
Sur le macbook, la résolution du samsung choisie est bien en 1920X1080 (1080i/1080p) comme la résolution native de ce moniteur mais malheureusement l'image est d'une qualité médiocre, loin de la défintion de l'écran lcd du mbp...
Quelqu'un a t-il une idée? d'autre part impossible de trouver un driver syncmaster P2470HD pour snow leopard apparement il nexiste que des drivers pour windows...
MErci


----------



## anneee (5 Mars 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

Es-tu en mode "recopie d'écran" ou "bureau étendu"?


----------



## Bob68 (5 Mars 2010)

bureau étendu


----------



## Macmootpro (27 Août 2010)

bonsoir

as-tu trouvé une solution a ton problème car j'aimerais acheter le même écran.

c'est quelle modèle de MBP que tu as et quelle puce graphique (Nvidia 9400M)?


----------



## gillyns (28 Août 2010)

!! HORS SUJET !!
J'aime le titre : "problème de résolution", je dirais plutôt "résolution de problème" lol
!! FIN DU HORS SUJET !!

Je pense qu'un modérateur va supprimer mon post, mais ca fait du bien de détendre l'atmosphère non ? -> Ben non, tu as la chance d'âtre tombé sur le seul modo amateur de jeux de mots pourraves, mais note que si l'humour est bienvenu par ici, on le préfère lorsqu'il accompagne une contribution constructive au sujet du topic, alors, le trait d'humour isolé, évite à l'avenir !


----------



## Bob68 (28 Août 2010)

alllex_ a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> as-tu trouvé une solution a ton problème car j'aimerais acheter le même écran.
> 
> c'est quelle modèle de MBP que tu as et quelle puce graphique (Nvidia 9400M)?


slt, oui il suffit d'utiliser la connexion native avec le cable DVI et bien sûr acheter un '_adaptateur Mini DisplayPort vers DVI'... et apès nickel.

_


----------



## AM28 (2 Octobre 2010)

bonjour,

j'ai moi aussi acheté un écran Samsung (B2430H) par ailleurs superbe mais j'ai moi aussi un problème de résolution et les polices de caractères apparaissent toutes baveuses 

Je suis allé chez un Apple Premium Reseller qui me dit que la mini display port vers HDMI est la meilleure solution car le HDMI est le meilleur connecteur pour un écran de ce type... alors, faut-il vraiment acheter un adaptateur mini display port vers DVI ? 

Je dois avouer qu'ils sont quand même lourds Apple avec leur port propriétaire... je pensais que j'allais brancher et utiliser l'écran sans me soucier de réglages alors qu'en fait avec ces foutus standards je n'arrive pas à utiliser la résolution optimale de l'écran (1920 x 1080)...

merci de votre aide, visiblement nous sommes nombreux à rencontrer ce problème ;-)


----------



## Bob68 (3 Octobre 2010)

je confirme il faut absolument utiliser la connexion native DVI


----------



## AM28 (3 Octobre 2010)

Bob68 a dit:


> je confirme il faut absolument utiliser la connexion native DVI



merci de ta réponse 

sous Windows via Bootcamp j'arrive à afficher sans soucis la résolution maximum (1920 x 1080) ... et via Mac OS X faut encore acheter un nouveau câble... c'est vraiment ce genre d'emmerdes qui pourraient m'amener à revenir dans le monde PC...


----------



## AM28 (4 Octobre 2010)

AM28 a dit:


> merci de ta réponse
> 
> sous Windows via Bootcamp j'arrive à afficher sans soucis la résolution maximum (1920 x 1080) ... et via Mac OS X faut encore acheter un nouveau câble... c'est vraiment ce genre d'emmerdes qui pourraient m'amener à revenir dans le monde PC...



tiens... personne ne réagit ? :love:


----------

